# Opera pkg dependencies not available?



## segfault (Jul 10, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed this issue when trying to install the following packages:

http://pbrd.co/186xaS5

As you can see in the screen shot of my VM the Opera package was downloaded successfully but every dependency is not found.?!? This is on i386, but my home amd64 behaves the same. I'm pretty sure this was working last week. Is there something on my end I can troubleshoot or is there something up with the mirror?

_P_ackages missing include:
libogg
libvorbis
gstreamer
etc.


----------

